# Will you be watching?



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 10, 2022)

As a non football fan I’m curious - given all we know about the horrific human rights abuses, treatment of migrant workers, deaths in stadium construction, FIFA corruption etc, will the games fans still watch? Is it a case of “it’ll happen anyway”? Or is this a cup too far?

Other sports have issues, of course, no argument there. But this tournament does seem to be a particularly vile affair.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2022)

Tbh I have no doubt we'll all see some of it but I'm with eric cantona on this one


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 10, 2022)

If I'm in a pub and a game happens to be on I probably won't walk out but I'm not going to go out of my way to watch any of this travesty.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 10, 2022)

No way am I going to watch any of it. I've booked the month off for annual leave due to Christmas obviously.


----------



## maomao (Oct 10, 2022)

While I'm concerned by human rights in Qatar, the thing that'll keep me from watching it is that it's football and football's shit.


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2022)

It would be inconsistent if I didn't watch it, having watched in Russia four years ago, and the Beijing Olympics in 2008. They're not equivalent, but the ethos to watching or not is the same.


----------



## Epico (Oct 10, 2022)

I'd be lying if I said I won't watch at all... I will probably end up watching some of it, but I think my viewing time will pale in comparison to other world cups.

Just feeling incredibly shit about it all. But just like with F1, their mismanagement, love of totalitarian regimes and constant love of money - I end up sticking around.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 10, 2022)

not a football fan but f1 has some dodgy race location so cannot condemn anyone who will be watching


----------



## JimW (Oct 10, 2022)

Epico said:


> I'd be lying if I said I won't watch at all... I will probably end up watching some of it, but I think my viewing time will pale in comparison to other world cups.
> 
> Just feeling incredibly shit about it all. But just like with F1, their mismanagement, love of totalitarian regimes and constant love of money - I end up sticking around.


About where I'm at.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 10, 2022)

I don’t really watch football except for tournies so yeah I expect I’ll watch the England games, and isn’t one of them against a home nation? And one is against USA which is good for banter with my friend in Florida. 

I suppose it will come down to what time the games are on as much as anything else


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2022)

I'll watch some I guess , but it is the first World Cup I can remember that I'm not excited about ( And I remember watching the 1974 World Cup)


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 10, 2022)

No I won't watch though it's due to the fact that I'm not interested in football rather than as part of any protest. It's hard to imagine that I will completely miss all of it due to the fact that I'm probably about the only male on both sides of the family who isn't into football.


----------



## strung out (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm not excited about it, but yes, I'll be watching most of it.

I've booked the first week off work to catch all the games, as I had a lot of annual leave to take by the end of December, so figured I may as well.

Reasoning being that my watching or not won't make any difference, and given how much I enjoy football normally, I'd probably feel worse if I boycotted it, but saw the 'Festival of Football' going on regardless.

Plus, as Canada are my second country (Canadian grandmother), I want to see them play at their first World Cup in my living memory.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm boycotting it. The Mrs will be made up.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 12, 2022)

We will be boycotting it completely - Mrs K is a bit of a plastic sports fan, while I would rather shave my bollocks with a flamethrower than watch football - but, like the winter Olympics in Russia, as well as other crimes against morality, this shit is off the scale.

No way - I'm as likely to legitimise this disgusting spectacle as I am to the watch the Lions Vs the Orphans.


----------



## Poot (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm not a big football fan but I usually love a big tournament and will swot up and really enjoy it. Not tuning in this time, though.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 12, 2022)

Not this time.


----------



## bcuster (Oct 12, 2022)

Following european style football is not something I do often, but 'll be rooting for US and definitely watching their matches...


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 18, 2022)

I'll watch the England games but won't be taking days off work for DPRK v DRC, or whoever's playing


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 18, 2022)

i will likely watch some games if they are on and i'm not doing anything but unlike previous WC, i wont be looking to fit them in with my busy schedule. the whole thing is dreadful and distasteful.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 18, 2022)

BTW, tickets are still available for the England/Wales game - lots of them - I have not seen this happen before- a few travelling diehards aside, I don't think this is going to be a sellout WC. Its embarrassing really


----------



## bcuster (Nov 20, 2022)

England vs USA, World Cup 2022: When is it, where is it and how to watch on TV
					

The two sides met in the group stages of World Cup 2010 in South Africa, a match that ended in a 1-1 draw




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## dessiato (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm mixed. I'll watch some, mainly Spain if its available, but I'll not watch everything.


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2022)

What do you do if one household member wants to watch the match and the other is completely boycotting and doesn’t want it on in the house? 

Non-boycotter can’t/won’t go out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2022)

Looby said:


> What do you do if one household member wants to watch the match and the other is completely boycotting and doesn’t want it on in the house?
> 
> Non-boycotter can’t/won’t go out.


Non-boycotter gives the boycotter a fiver to go to the cinema. Or you toss a coin to see who'll be watching the telly and who'll be in another room watching telly on a computer


----------



## Numbers (Dec 10, 2022)

Definitely a toss of the coin, best of 3 obvs.


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Non-boycotter gives the boycotter a fiver to go to the cinema. Or you toss a coin to see who'll be watching the telly and who'll be in another room watching telly on a computer


If it was an afternoon match, no worries I’d just go out but I’m irritated it’s my evening spoiled. Although strictly isn’t on so that’s something. 

I was going to demand a donation to a charity of my choosing but it seems a bit weak.


----------



## andysays (Dec 10, 2022)

Penalties?


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 10, 2022)

If you don't want it on in the house you can put the TV outside the front door and they can watch it there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2022)

andysays said:


> Penalties?


You have seen the future


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2022)

Looby said:


> If it was an afternoon match, no worries I’d just go out but I’m irritated it’s my evening spoiled. Although strictly isn’t on so that’s something.
> 
> I was going to demand a donation to a charity of my choosing but it seems a bit weak.


Watch the match cheering on france


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2022)

andysays said:


> Penalties?


I could be out for fucking hours. 😡


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 10, 2022)

Looby said:


> What do you do if one household member wants to watch the match and the other is completely boycotting and doesn’t want it on in the house?
> 
> Non-boycotter can’t/won’t go out.


Tell them to watch it on a phone in a bedroom, preferably underneath a duvet to hide their shame.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2022)

Looby said:


> I could be out for fucking hours. 😡


Go out now and get some nice French wine, a baguette, and some French cheese and have yourself a fun evening drinking the wine and eating the bread and cheese while  hearing England struggle against the French from the other room. Unless your oh supports France, in which case fine English wine, cheese and crackers. English wine available in larger supermarkets


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Go out now and get some nice French wine, a baguette, and some French cheese and have yourself a fun evening drinking the wine and eating the bread and cheese while  hearing England struggle against the French from the other room. Unless your oh supports France, in which case fine English wine, cheese and crackers. English wine available in larger supermarkets


I actually really fancy wine and cheese. I could bake a Camembert and not give him any. 👍


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 10, 2022)

Act magnanimous, put it on in your living room, but via a streaming service. Secretly pause it by about 10 seconds at the start, then press play. 

Then, watch it live from another room and shout out whenever something happens, ruining the suspense/excitement for them.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2022)

Noise cancelling headphones and an Argentinian steak.
I boycott French produce so can't suggest that.


----------

